# Rate That Movie!



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I got this idea and thought theres a few movie buffs here. So here how it goes:

You type in a movie and some rates how they like it.
if you have not seen it just put NS


Classes:
Poor
Okay
Good
Great!
RTM= rate that movie
NS=not seen
Example:

RTM 21

reply:

okay
RTM Mad money

and so on.

ill start

RTM saw 6


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

NS

RTM - Trick R Treat


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good..
RTM - Morons from outer space


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

ns
RTM-my bloody valentine


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

NS.

RTM - Avatar


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I loved "My Bloody Valentined", I really like 3-D.
I've not seen Avatar, will probalby wait til it comes out on DVD.

rtm-French Kiss


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wee wee NS


RTM - cabin fever


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay...PANCAKES

Toxic High


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

not seen


skinned deep


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

NS

Bad Taste


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

NS-this is going real well. I think we are going to have to change the rules. Maybe review a movie you saw, and see if others agree with you?

Inglorious Bastards-I guess I was expecting more. It was on everybody's best movie list this year, but I jut foung it so-so.

Anyone else?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

not seen yet


wild hogs super funny


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Wild hogs? Have you been watching my family videos?


The Fugitive (with Harrison Ford)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Was good, suspenseful, even though you knew how it was going to end. Hats off to Harrison Ford.
Wild Hogs? Don't care for to many movies with Tim Allen in it. Just my personal taste.

Sophie's Choice-the movie I watched that I could never get out of my head. Bothered me more than any horror movie I ever saw.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

never seen it

They still call me Bruce


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

not seen


the hangover .... dude am I missing a tooth??


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

theres not a rating to describe this movie....other then RULES!!!!

Dudes


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What's the rest of the title or is that it? If that's it, then I haven't seen it.

Star Wars eps. 4, 5, 6.
Star Wars eps. 1, 2, 3.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

4,5, great

1,2,3,6 not just Poor...LAME

Heat...1995


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

NS

RTM: Clay Pigeons


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

NS, MASH the movie?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good...

Pretty Women...I cried


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

heeeheeeheee ok movie


smoking aces


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good...

Howard the Duck


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

ok, Leah Thompson looked pretty good.


I know what you did last summer. (or any movie that shows off Jennifer Love Hewitt's cleavage..)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

super awsome!!!!

texas chainsaw massacre (origional)


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

NS, though I did read the backstory.

NASA Accident Video Report on the Columbia Disaster. (Compelling if you're into that sort of thing.)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

NS

Vampire Hunter D


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

NS

Halloween: Resurrection (i thought it was boring)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok...

Enemy Mine


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

NS. Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good....

Airplane!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful. My mother didn't get the humor though. Her loss...

Independence Day


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

real good


house of a 1000 corpses


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

good

Sultan Sea


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

NS 

rtm sandlot lol


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

poor

Big Man on Campus


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

poor

the women in black (new version)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Next


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

trick r treat


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great

Slither


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

great

wrong turn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Avengers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

cool

i am a legend


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Tarantula


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

hannibal


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor

Savages


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

GOOD

the beach


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Rise of The Planet of the Apes


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

ghost ship


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Beast from 20.000 Fathoms


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

cursed


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good

The Brain Eaters


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Them?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

really good

the hills have eyes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Earth vs The Flying Saucers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good 

ginger snaps


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

good

Bride of the Monster


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay—but only just.

The Thing from Another World


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Excellent

Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

scream


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

not good

the ward


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Batman Returns


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

day after tomorrow


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good

Ninth Gate


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

deep impact


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great

Twister


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome

independance day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

good

Curse of the Living Corpse


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

NS, but I'll have to look it up now!

Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Night of the living dead


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

really good

deep blue sea


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor (the characters do tremendously stupid things, just so they can be eaten by the sharks)

Re- Animator


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

halloween resurrection


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

House on Haunted Hill (original)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

indecent proposal


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Manitou


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the terminator


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

great

The Black Hole


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

cocktail


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Blob (original)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

top gun


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavara


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the transporter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Lost Skeleton Returns


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the perfect storm


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Predictable, but OK lol

Snatch


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

How to succeed in business without really trying


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

k-19


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Refuse to see it 

The Original Batman (1966)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

POW, BIFF, BLAM! Good 

The Ninth Gate


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Thirteen Ghosts (original)


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Jaws


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ace!

the bank job


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good!

The Inside Man


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Great!

Heat


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great!!

Equilibrium


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

total recall


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The original = Good

Undercover Brother


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

It's a mad, mad, mad world


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

bloody mary


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Billy Madison


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

titanic


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good

Fifth Element


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great

Battle of Britain


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good!

Bridge Over River Kwai


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Seven brides for seven brothers


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

top gun


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

The worst!

Showgirls


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fair

Jaws 2


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK

Starship Troopers


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Good

The Town that Dreaded Sundown


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Great

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome!

sinbad and the eye of the tiger


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome!

20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great!

Big Fish


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Titanic


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the lost boys


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK

Fright Night


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The original, good

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good!

Rocky III


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Christmas Vacation


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Classic!

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, considering Val K is in it!

Prometheus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The legend of Sleepy Hollow (Jeff Goldblum)


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Heat


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

I married a witch


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the others


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good

The Invasion


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the cabin in the woods


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good

Uncle Buck


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OK

zombieland


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good! (Bill Murray cameo was great!)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the mist


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good

The Green Mile


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome!

top gun


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Bad

Dogma


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

cocktail


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Bad (Sorry!)

Minority Report


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

not so good

the day after tomorrow


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok film, cool FX.

The Fog (Carpenter's version)


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

Great!

In The Mouth of Madness


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The White Buffalo


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

hocus pocus


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Mummy (original)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome!

the halloween tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

When good ghouls go bad


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

scars of dracula


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Spy Game (RIP Tony Scott!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Midnight Hour


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the running man


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good!

Commando


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Running Man


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

rainman


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Good

Days of Thunder


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

OK

Anaconda


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the haunting


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The original - good, the remake - fair

Carnival of Souls


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the craft


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Rodan


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fair

Corridors of Blood


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Ok

it


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Inception


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great!

Weird Science


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Giant Gila Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

drop dead fred


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

A night to Remember


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

scream


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Hocus Pocus


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

great!

the halloween tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Cowboys


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the rite


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay

The Shadow


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

mimic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

con air


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Halloween III: Season of the witch


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

carrie


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great!

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Legend of Hell House


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

halloween h20


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

13 Ghosts


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the pact


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

blood and chocolate


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Devil's Rain


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

practical magic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Death Becomes Her


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

alone in the dark


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good
House of Dark Shadows


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

boo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Fiendish Plot of Fu Manchu


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

taste the blood of dracula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

Dracula (1931 original)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

scars of dracula


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the bank job


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay

A funny thing happened on the way to the forum


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the transporter


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

good

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Black Scorpion


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

candyman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Abbott & Costello meet Frankenstein


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

drag me to hell


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

Monster from Green Hell


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the brides of dracula


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good

Dead Alive


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Halloween III: Season of the Witch


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

halloween h20


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Bad

The Big Lebowski


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

the mist


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Silver Bullet


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

The Color of Money


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

deep blue sea


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK

Lake Placid


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the sum of all fears


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Hunt for Red October


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

the beach


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Godzilla (Original)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

die hard


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Black Scorpion


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

buried


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

OK
A Night to Remember


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the craft


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

OK

Leprechaun


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

A little better than okay.

The Fog (1980 version)


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

The BLOB (80s)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the thing


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I'll assume the original and say GOOD!

The Omen


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Something Big


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

halloween 5


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Ice Pirates


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

afterlife


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

sleepy hollow


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Giant Gila Monster


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ns

the green mile


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

great

top gun


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Cheezy, bad

Dawn of the dead (remake)


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the craft


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK

Practical Magic


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

brilliant!

halloweentown


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS

Trick R Treat


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

brilliant!

boo


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

NS 

Batman Begins


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the day after tomorrow


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK 

Deep Impact


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Hocus Pocus


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

brilliant!

the halloween tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Deadly Mantis


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the pact


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

Leprechaun


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

the shining


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

OK

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

dark shadows


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

House of Dark Shadows


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

carie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Uninvited


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

scars of dracula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

OK

Escape from New York


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

the mist


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

Good

Grave Encounters 2


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

Billy Jack


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

halloween 3


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

I married a monster from outer space


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

fright night


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Which one?

Original was great. Remake was ok

The Return of the living dead


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

taste the blood of dracula


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay

Invisible Invaders


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

psycho


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Good

The Good Witch


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

blair witch project


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

I married a monster from outer space


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good

saw


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

Halloween H2O


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

brilliant

wrong turn 4


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The Mummy's Hand


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ok

people under the stairs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

ok

13 Ghosts


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

a 4 out of 10.....:undecideton:

Sordid Lives?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

NS

The devil Bat


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Never seen it....is that a Barry Bond's bio??? :voorhees:

13th Floor?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

NS

The Ninth Gate


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok

Some like it Hot


----------

